
Show HN: Source Code Plagiarism Detector - eduff
https://zanatex.com/
======
eduff
Hi HN,

I've created a free-to-try plagiarism detector aimed at preventing students
from submitting plagiarized code for CS assignments. Submit some code and it
will try to find matches online, including fuzzy matches. I'm looking for
feedback on the usability of the tool as well as its usefulness as a product.

Thanks!

~~~
aketchum
What is the benefit of using this tool over the free MOSS tool from Stanford?
Does it support checking plagiarism within a class? If I have 200
undergraduates in my CS course can I upload all of their submissions and have
them all checked against each other? Does your tool only work on certain
languages? I have some examples I want to test this evening and I'll post any
more thoughts. I have always been fascinated by cheating detection in CS. I
wish you the best in this endeavor!

~~~
eduff
Thanks for your reply! I see this tool as complementary to MOSS. This tool
will fingerprint your submissions and compare them to approximate matches
found online (e.g. GitHub). As far as I know, MOSS only compares submissions
that you have access to and not online sources. This tool does not compare
your submissions to each other since MOSS already does a great job at that.

